
The Lava Lamps That Help Encrypt the Internet - aginovski
https://www.atlasobscura.com/videos/these-lava-lamps-help-encrypt-the-internet
======
molteanu
Previous discussion on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16041295](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16041295)

